# Bachmann 38t shay



## Carl E. (Aug 24, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place for this but here it goes.

I battery powered my shay. Not thinking about it I removed the board and wired straight to the motors. It runs great but no lights. This was about 5 years ago...maybe more. Now i want the lights to work. When I hook power straight to the head light, ash pan, and firebox wires I get nothing at all. Any suggestions to get the lights to work? Oh yeah...I cant find the original board that I took out either. Thanx for any suggestions.


----------



## brentcd (Jun 30, 2012)

I just converted the same engine. As I recall the leads to the lights were in the rear bunker where I put everything else. They were very non-descript, but they ran into that area at the rear I'm pretty sure. I scrapped the board that was in there as well.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Those lights are all low voltage and governed by the pcb that was in the ash pan. Connecting voltage directly to them has probably killed the lights.


----------

